
Being Bilingual Changes the Architecture of Your Brain - adamlvs
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/being-bilingual-changes-the-architecture-of-your-brain/
======
andraganescu
i'd also add that more than the new words/sounds/phonemes the differences in
grammar between languages make your thinking more flexible. the order of nouns
and adjectives, or languages where every sentence ends with the verb and so
on, all these contribute to a person having better cognitive capacities, from
simply learning foreign languages.

------
deeteecee
and nowhere do i actually see actual text about the architecture of the brain
and its changes, smh

